

90% of WeWork Cleaners Jobless After Contract Termination - nikolasavic
http://gothamist.com/2015/08/25/wework_janitors_union.php

======
shameikachan
Wow this makes me angry. I'm presently looking into co-working space and will
not be including WeWork on my prospective list. $10Bn valuation and a lot of
business and this is how they treat human beings. Pretty disgusting.

~~~
kaolinite
If you read the article closely, it's pretty clear that it's Commercial
Building Maintenance Corp that are in the wrong here.

Why would WeWork be involved with the staff of the company they hired? If
Commercial Building Maintenance Corp laid staff off having lost a contract, it
isn't WeWork's responsibility to let their staff know. Would WeWork even know
to tell them?

Update: If you read the comments section, there's a reply from a WeWork staff
member: "WeWork's contract with Commercial Building Maintenance Corp expired,
WeWork was no longer a customer of theirs, and instead of CBM giving their
staff the bad news in professional manner, they let their newly-unemployed
staff members waste time and subway fare to be informed of this via disabled
keycard."

~~~
greenyoda
I agree that CBM laid off their workers in a nasty way, but that doesn't
preclude WeWork from also being in the wrong.

The workers maintain that WeWork dumped CBM because CBM's employees joined a
union. That might indicate that WeWork would rather not deal with employees
who are in a position to collectively negotiate for better pay and benefits.
Now that WeWork has hired replacement employees directly, we'll see whether
these new employees try to unionize too.

